# Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost]]



## vector_ever (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

i vesuchte ein Kleines Projekt schreiben (Java web). ich benutze Eclipse als IDE und Tomcat 7.0 als server (also JDK 7.0)

beim Ausführung, bekomme ich immer den follgende Fehler:


```
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:53 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Users\Almoued\Downloads\Arbeit\apache-maven-3.1.0-alpha-1\bin;.
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:53 PM org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNING: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.jee.server:KraftwerkslisteTest' did not find a matching property.
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:54 PM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
INFO: Initializing ProtocolHandler ["http-bio-8080"]
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:54 PM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
INFO: Initializing ProtocolHandler ["ajp-bio-8009"]
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:54 PM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1647 ms
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:54 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService startInternal
INFO: Starting service Catalina
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:54 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine startInternal
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/7.0.41
Jul 17, 2013 8:01:56 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase startInternal
SEVERE: A child container failed during start
java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost].StandardContext[/KraftwerkslisteTest]]
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerGet(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.get(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.startInternal(ContainerBase.java:1123)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.startInternal(StandardHost.java:800)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase$StartChild.call(ContainerBase.java:1559)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase$StartChild.call(ContainerBase.java:1549)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost].StandardContext[/KraftwerkslisteTest]]
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:154)
	... 7 more
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name Jersey REST Service
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:3219)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:3198)
	at org.apache.catalina.deploy.WebXml.configureContext(WebXml.java:1366)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.webConfig(ContextConfig.java:1346)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.configureStart(ContextConfig.java:878)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:376)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleBase.java:90)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.startInternal(StandardContext.java:5269)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	... 7 more

Jul 17, 2013 8:01:56 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase startInternal
SEVERE: A child container failed during start
java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost]]
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerGet(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.get(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.startInternal(ContainerBase.java:1123)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.startInternal(StandardEngine.java:302)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.startInternal(StandardService.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.startInternal(StandardServer.java:732)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:684)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:322)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:456)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost]]
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:154)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase$StartChild.call(ContainerBase.java:1559)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase$StartChild.call(ContainerBase.java:1549)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: A child container failed during start
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.startInternal(ContainerBase.java:1131)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.startInternal(StandardHost.java:800)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	... 7 more

Jul 17, 2013 8:01:56 PM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
SEVERE: Catalina.start: 
org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardServer[8005]]
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:154)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:684)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:322)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:456)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardService[Catalina]]
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:154)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.startInternal(StandardServer.java:732)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	... 7 more
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to start component [StandardEngine[Catalina]]
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:154)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.startInternal(StandardService.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	... 9 more
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: A child container failed during start
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.startInternal(ContainerBase.java:1131)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.startInternal(StandardEngine.java:302)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.start(LifecycleBase.java:150)
	... 11 more

Jul 17, 2013 8:01:56 PM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 2677 ms
```

wie kann man es lösen?


----------



## diel2001 (17. Juli 2013)

In dem Servlet-Mapping scheint eine falsche Klasse drin zu stehen oder die Klasse ist nicht im Classpath.
Ist das wirklich der erste Stacktrace mit caused by ?


----------



## vector_ever (17. Juli 2013)

Ja du hast rech, ich habe vergisst Klassenname zu ändern.

jetzt habe ich gemacht aber jetzt bekomme ich was anderes


```
HTTP Status 500 - Servlet.init() for servlet jersey-serlvet threw exception


ype Exception report

message Servlet.init() for servlet jersey-serlvet threw exception

description The server encountered an internal error that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

javax.servlet.ServletException: Servlet.init() for servlet jersey-serlvet threw exception
	org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:472)
	org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:99)
	org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:953)
	org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:408)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11Processor.process(AbstractHttp11Processor.java:1023)
	org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol$AbstractConnectionHandler.process(AbstractProtocol.java:589)
	org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$SocketProcessor.run(JIoEndpoint.java:312)
	java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
root cause

com.sun.jersey.spi.inject.Errors$ErrorMessagesException
	com.sun.jersey.spi.inject.Errors.processErrorMessages(Errors.java:170)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.inject.Errors.postProcess(Errors.java:136)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.inject.Errors.processWithErrors(Errors.java:199)
	com.sun.jersey.server.impl.application.WebApplicationImpl.initiate(WebApplicationImpl.java:695)
	com.sun.jersey.server.impl.application.WebApplicationImpl.initiate(WebApplicationImpl.java:690)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.ServletContainer.initiate(ServletContainer.java:438)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.ServletContainer$InternalWebComponent.initiate(ServletContainer.java:287)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.WebComponent.load(WebComponent.java:587)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.WebComponent.init(WebComponent.java:213)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.ServletContainer.init(ServletContainer.java:342)
	com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.ServletContainer.init(ServletContainer.java:516)
	javax.servlet.GenericServlet.init(GenericServlet.java:160)
	org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:472)
	org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:99)
	org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:953)
	org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:408)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11Processor.process(AbstractHttp11Processor.java:1023)
	org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol$AbstractConnectionHandler.process(AbstractProtocol.java:589)
	org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$SocketProcessor.run(JIoEndpoint.java:312)
	java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/7.0.41 logs.
```


----------

